# Magia General > El Mago del Mes >  Abril'10: Max Maven

## Ritxi

Philip Goldstein, mejor conocido como *MAX MAVEN* nacido en 1950, esta considerado como el mejor mentalista del mundo. Incluso ha asesorado a grandes mentalistas ymagos de este tiempo.
Utilizando un amplio arsenal de avanzados y poco ortodoxos principios y técnicas,Max Maven ha logrado meterse en la mente de extraños, llevando la persuasión subliminal y la sugestión al límite.
Realiza milagros completamente bizarros y al público le encanta, pues su trabajo sobrepasa las fronteras y diferencias culturales. Su show llamado _“Max Maven: Thinking in Person”_ ha sido presentado en más de una docena de países y ha encabezado los espectáculos más importantes en los clubes nocturnos norteamericanos.
Max se ha presentado en muchos programas de radio y televisión, en este último medio de comunicación ha trabajado en los géneros de Comedia y Drama, consiguiendo el papel principal en el Show _“Count Declues´ Mystery Castle”_ producido por la cadena Fox, así como también ha trabajado en las conocidas series de televisión _“The Prince of Bel Air”_ (en México se conoció como _“El Príncipe del Rap”_) y General Hospital.
En 1998, Max Maven creó y estelarizó una nueva serie en Canadá, la cual se basaba en matemáticas recreacionales y estaba enfocada a televidentes jóvenes, dicha serie se llamó _“MAXimum Dimension”_, la cual se colocó en los primeros seis lugares de preferencia del público. Entre sus apariciones en televisión podemos incluir dos programas especiales en Tailandia, los cuales produjo él mismo además de que trabajó hablando en tailandés. En 1994, condujo una serie de 12 partes para la HTVen Inglaterra, llamada _“Something Strange with Max Maven”_ en la cual se exploraban aspectos de lo Paranormal; dicha serie logró un nivel de audiencia sumamente alto, e incluso rompió records, por lo que se produjo la segunda parte al siguiente año.
Max Maven es un pionero de la televisión interactiva, creó el video _“Max Maven´s Mindgames”_ para la MCA , el cual fue un parte aguas en la televisión, por lo cual su trabajo se ha incluido en los especiales de magia más reconocidos y vistos por el público de todo el mundo.
Con la compañía _“Landmark Entertainment”_ desarrolló el “_Caesars Magical Empire”_ en el _Casino Caesar Palace_ en Las Vegas Nevada, donde una serie de misterios interactivos suceden entre el público y un hechicero llamado “Maximus Maven”, quien mide 8 pulgadas de alto y aparece holográficamente detrás del bar central.
Ha ganado infinidad de premios y reconocimientos como el Mentalista más importante del mundo. Su talento llevó al fallecido actor y leyenda del cine Orson Wells a escribir que Maven es_ “La mente más creativa y original en la magia”_. Ha sido asesor de magos tan importantes como David Copperfield, Sigfried and Roy, Dough Henning, Penn & Teller, Lance Burton y muchos más. La revista _Magic_ publicó recientemente una lista de los 100 personajes que más influencia han tenido en la Magia teatral durante el siglo XX, en la cual fue nombrado Max Maven.
Este personaje es sumamente exitoso en cuanto medio o espectáculo se proponga incursionar, su mente es indomable y corre incansablemente por los caminos de la imaginación y la creatividad, por lo que Max Maven siempre contará con una mirada más allá de tu mente

----------


## Ritxi



----------


## Pulgas

Lo que puedes aprender con él:

*DVDs*

*A Fabulous Monster by Donna Zuckerbrot*http://www.tiendamagia.com/maven-mon...ot-p-4076.html






Conoce un enigma vivo. Max Maven es un hombre que parece saber lo que estás pensando, es conocido por realizar lo que parecen ser milagros sin explicación posible. Es famoso entre los magos, ha inventado probablemente más trucos de magia que cualquier otro en la historia de un campo plagado de genios excéntricos. ¿Puede Max realmente leer la mente o crea ilusiones basadas en su dominio de ciertos conocimientos psicológicos? Este perfil de Max Maven está construido alrededor de su larga vida de exploración de las regiones crepusculares de la psicología humana y algunas de las zonas menos conocidas del negocio del espectáculo. Nos unimos a Max en una actuación que es ingeniosa, fascinante y muy misteriosa.

Duración Aproximada: 48 minutos.

*Nothing by Max Maven*
http://www.tiendamagia.com/nada-maven-p-2169.html





Max Maven viajaba de Hollywood al Lago Tahoe. Compró NADA más que un bonito traje. En el camino desde el aeropuerto al departamento, se detuvo en un supermercado por menos de diez minutos y gastó menos de diez dólares. Ya en su cuarto, le llevó menos de media hora preparase e ir al escenario a hacer una actuación de 50 minutos de mentalismo. Presentando a Eugene Burger, Brandon Combs, Gene Matsuura, Stephen Minch, Jan Rose y Michael Weber.
SIN Trabajo previo al show
SIN Burlas
SIN Sujetapapeles
SIN Nailwriters
SIN Naipes
SIN Cartas ESP
SIN Papeletas
SIN Carteras
SIN Trucajes
SIN Accesorios
SIN Materiales Especiales
SIN Lectura de músculos
SIN Hipnosis
SIN Hilos
SIN Espejos
SIN Elementos Electrónicos
SIN Rough & Smooth 
SIN Principio Gilbreath
SIN Relleno
De hecho, NADA más que sólido mentalismo y fantástico entretenimiento.
Seamos claros. Este no es un grupo de “substitutos” para consolarte por haber perdido tus accesorios. Es un espectáculo de completa duración con material mundial de primera categoría, gran parte del cual se revela por primera vez. El trabajo completo, incluyendo variantes y opciones, más el debate de la estructura de representación, segmentos de guión, manejo del público, bloques, ritmo, todo completamente explicado con un grado de detalle sin precedentes.
Se incluye la rara rutina “Para-Sight”, agotada durante más de 25 años; copias del manuscrito original de edición limitada han sido vendidos por más de 400 dólares. ¡No es poca cosa!

Un set de dos DVDs (con tanto contenido como la mayoría de los set de tres DVDs). Duración aproximada: 230 minutos, más Huevos de Pascua y material extra.

*MAX MAVEN VIDEOMIND/SET 3 DVD*



*Libros.*

En inglés
*Prism The Color Series of Mentalism* 
http://www.tiendamagia.com/prism-col...en-p-2484.html





Mientras una considerable literatura dedicada a mentalismo fue producida en los últimos cien años, poca de ella ha resistido la prueba del tiempo. Entre la escasa cantidad que lo ha hecho se encuentra la de MAX MAVEN. 
Escribiendo bajo el nombre de Phil Goldstein, MAVEN ha creado uno de los trabajos más largos, astutos e influyentes en el campo, extendiéndose desde la última parte del siglo XX hasta el siglo XXI. Su estrella se elevó tempranamente, con la publicación de cinco colecciones delgadas, cada una con mentalismo innovador y de calibre. Estos libros, que se han hecho ampliamente conocidos como "Las Series de Color," contenía ítems como "Deseo", "El Espíritu está Dispuesto (a Escribir)" y "Triángulo de Cuatro Lados" — ítems que se han convertido en clásicos modernos en el campo. 
MAVEN produjo los libros de Color en pequeñas cantidades y, a pesar de la actual petición popular, se rehusó a re imprimirlos. Se han convertido en trabajos altamente buscados, con valores en cientos de dólares. Finalmente, después de un cuarto de siglo, las Series Color completas están nuevamente disponibles; los 53 efectos, ilustrados ahora por Ton Onosaka, 240 páginas en cubierta dura. Bienvenido a un clásico renacimiento — Prisma.

----------


## Iban

Cuando empecé (hace no mucho), recuerdo que Maven fue lo primero que conocí sobre Mentalismo. Lo confieso, me agencié sus cuadernos de colores por medios... poco éticos. Contenían un montón de juegos que... me parecían extrañísimos. Yo, que apenas estaba empezando con las cartas... espíritus, telepatía, Annemann, un paso por delante, horóscopos, tarot, precognición... aquello era demasiado para mí. Pero como leer no hace daño a nadie, pues me los leí.

Desde entonces tengo un gran respeto por el mentalismo. Sin conocerlo mucho (ya llegará, cada cosa a su tiempo), me quedo con la sensación de que es la rama de la magia donde más importante es el ingenio. O mejor, donde el ingenio es lo más importante. Las soluciones, los secretos de los efectos (lo que descubrí leyendo los cuadernillos de colores) son... casi siempre muy sencillos, pero tan sorpredentes, tan inesperados... Y entonces es cuando me di cuenta de que el trabajo del mentalista está, sobre todo, en saber presentar. Que si no lo hace bien y se intuye (tan sólo intuir) por dónde puede ir la verdad, el espectador se va a sentir enormemente decepcionado.

Y por eso admiro tanto a los mentalistas "creadores de efectos". Porque demuestran ser muy inteligentes. Porque hacen de lo sencillo una herramienta muy poderosa. Porque... crean efectos en los que, para hacer magia, muchas de las veces, no es necesaria ni la manipulación, ni artilugios, ni... ni nada de nada. Tan solo una idea muy bien aprovechada.

Y Max Maven es uno de ésos. Por mi ignorancia, para mí, el mejor.

Pero bueno, que me voy por las ramas. Vuelvo a los cuadernos de colores. Si bien son compendios de juegos, todos ellos tienen una introducción con un poquito de teoría.

En el azul, Maven dice que sólo existen cuatro efectos básicos en el mentalismo:

Telepatía: transmisión de pensamiento entre varias personas (desde o hacia el mago).

Clarividencia: se capta información desconocida para otros, sin que exista un emisor de la misma.

Precognición: capacidad de conocer el futuro.

Psicoquinesis: materialización física de poderes o energías mentales.

Hay otro tipo de efectos (siempre según Maven), pero se pueden entender como subcategorías de los cuatro anteriores.

Y en cuanto a técnicas, Max Maven las engloba en tres grupos generales (aquellas que se usan para los tres primeros tipos de efectos):

Forzaje: manipular a un espectador para que actúe como desea el mago, sinq ue sea consciente de ello.

Robo: obtener información sin conocimiento del que la da.

Post-hechos: convertir en evidencias o predicciones hechos que suceden con posterioridad a lo que se quiere hacer creer.

Para la psicoquinesis... sugestión y Gmmk. : - )

Esta clasificación la utiliza Max para dejar claro lo limitado del campo de acción del mentalismo. Con la idea de advertir sobre el riesgo de caer en la repetición (del efecto subyacente). Para evitar esto, la solución es *trabajar en la presentación*. Conseguir, por medio de una presentación original y atractiva, crear la variedad que falta en la esencia de los efectos.

Otro día, más de los libros de colores.

----------


## Iban

Maven tiene.. yo qué sé. Tropecientosmil juegos publicados. La mayoría, de mentalismo, pero también muchos de cartas. Un montón de ellos.

Lo que me gusta cuando estudio uno de esos juegos es que siempre empiezan con algo parecido a "las raices de este juego se remontan a 1935, cuando el mago Fulanito presentó su juego "Patatín Patatán". A mediados de los años 40, éste fue retomado por el mago Menganito que lo modificó para su "Pim Pam Pum". Y luego ya presenta su versión. Y es que eso es tan de agradecer... Porque en caso de curiosidad, te deja la puerta abierta para investigar. Y además, eso da una idea de que no suelta juegos al tun-tun. Que ha leído, que tiene cultura, que conoce lo que hay escrito, que se ha documentado... Y eso es muy admirable.

"Nunca he visto un mentalista que pueda siquiera compararse a él". Dai Vernon.

¿A nadie más que a mí le gusta Maven?

----------


## Iban

Un detalle curioso: _Minch_, en el prólogo del libro PRISM (la recopilación de los cuadernos de colores de Max Maven) reconoce que el boom que sufrió el mentalismo a finales de los setenta y principios de los ochenta (época en la que Maven también brilló de manera excepcional)... espera, que he perdido el hilo de la frase, con tanta interrupción y paréntesis.

Vale, pues lo que viene a decir es que la causa de dicho "boom" fue el interés del público por "el efecto Geller". Por lo tanto, si bien no lo reconoce com mentalista (y, a día de hoy, tampoco es que se le tenga en mucha consideración), hasta los más grandes reconocen que su estupendo marketing despertó el interés de la gente por el mundo del mentalismo, abriendo las puertas a los magos mentalistas.

Por cierto, en ese prólogo Minch hace un repaso a los mentalistas y sus publicaciones en esa época que, como hace Maven, da idea de lo bien que conocen ambos el tema. Si alguien está buscando autores, y libros, y revistas, y publicaciones sobre mentalismo... con lo que se mencionan en ese prólogo, hay para toda una vida.

Tengo el propósito de, aunque sea yo solito, pasar de dos páginas en este hilo.

----------


## Iban

Yo no hago mentalismo, pero los que jugamos con las cartas siempre hay algún efecto que terminamos revelando como si simulásemos leer la mente del espectador.

Resulta que leí una vez algo donde Maven hablaba sobre los efectos tipo "book-test" (elige un libro, elige una página, elige una línea, léela en voz baja, y yo te leo la mente y la adivino). Maven decía que resulta... "demasiado perfecto" ser capaz de leer de una mente el texto exacto. Que si cada uno se pone a analizar sus pensamientos, verá que éstos son una auténtica tormenta cambiante de imágenes, sonidos, escenas... Ni uno mismo es capaz de serenar esos pensamientos de una manera coherente para que "se queden quietos"; para centrarlos en una cosa.

Siendo así, ¿cómo es posible que el mago sea capaz de leer claramente un pensamiento único y nítido? Desde que leí eso, he cambiado ligeramente la manera en la que hago las revelaciones cuando se basan en la lectura del pensamiento. Y os aconsejo que penséis un poco en esto, porque creo que merece la pena.

Qué sencillos y qué eficientes son los secretos detrás de los efectos de mentalismo...

----------

